# Best Exterior Paint under $20-$25/gallon



## mustangmike3789 (Apr 10, 2011)

find a quality paint with higher solids and a higher spread rate from a real paint store. cost per square foot is more important than cost per gallon. different gallons of paint will cover at different rates. watered down paint doesnt cover/hide very well which means you will have to use more paint. if you are using more paint, the cost per gallon is pointless.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

mustangmike3789;651066 if you are using more paint said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> Pay the price and buy decent paint from a paint store. Ask for a discount if you are buying more than a quart.
> 
> Every gallon of any paint comes with your willingness to apply it, ever year if cheap exterior crap.


----------



## xtopheralan81 (May 19, 2011)

sdsester said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> Pay the price and buy decent paint from a paint store. Ask for a discount if you are buying more than a quart.
> 
> Every gallon of any paint comes with your willingness to apply it, ever year if cheap exterior crap.


Thanks for NOT answering my question.

We will be getting our house sided within 5 years. Not everyone needs something that's going to last FOREVER, and not everyone wants to spend a mint paying for paint. 

Again - what's the best paint to buy for $20-$25 per gallon?


----------



## xtopheralan81 (May 19, 2011)

So no one has a recommendation of a brand in this price range? I plan on spending $200 on exterior paint. Point blank. You can go on and on about some paints cover more, last longer, etc. It doesn't change the fact that I will be spending $200 for exterior paint. 

With that said, there are MANY brands that fall into that category. Are there any clear winners?


----------



## mustangmike3789 (Apr 10, 2011)

xtopheralan81 said:


> So no one has a recommendation of a brand in this price range? I plan on spending $200 on exterior paint. Point blank. You can go on and on about some paints cover more, last longer, etc. It doesn't change the fact that I will be spending $200 for exterior paint.
> 
> With that said, there are MANY brands that fall into that category. Are there any clear winners?


 planning on $200, but if the spread rate isnt there.....you will be buying more paint so you will go over budget. we are not telling you to buy high priced exspensive paint, we are telling you to buy paint that will cover more square feet per gallon which means you will buy less gallons and probably spend less than $200 in the end. if paint "A" covers 200sqft/gal for $25 and paint "B" covers 450sqft/gal for $35. which paint should you buy?:whistling2:


----------



## xtopheralan81 (May 19, 2011)

mustangmike3789 said:


> planning on $200, but if the spread rate isnt there.....you will be buying more paint so you will go over budget. we are not telling you to buy high priced exspensive paint, we are telling you to buy paint that will cover more square feet per gallon which means you will buy less gallons and probably spend less than $200 in the end. if paint "A" covers 200sqft/gal for $25 and paint "B" covers 450sqft/gal for $35. which paint should you buy?:whistling2:


I totally understand. Let me re-word this......which are some decent BUDGET BRANDS of paint? If you want to take that as $20-25 a gallon, or $200 for a full exterior 2500sqfoot job.....so be it. I just want some opinions on some DECENT brands for the money, because at that price there are a lot to choose from (Valspar, Behr, Glidden, ColorPlace, etc etc etc) without having to spend twice as much.


----------



## mustangmike3789 (Apr 10, 2011)

xtopheralan81 said:


> I totally understand. Let me re-word this......which are some decent BUDGET BRANDS of paint? If you want to take that as $20-25 a gallon, or $200 for a full exterior 2500sqfoot job.....so be it. I just want some opinions on some DECENT brands for the money, because at that price there are a lot to choose from Valsp(ar, Behr, Glidden, ColorPlace, etc etc etc) without having to spend twice as much.


 i would stay away from all of those paints and go to a paint store such as SW,BM or PPG and get something such as a contractor grade or a step above. the manager or painters in that store can tell you which paint is the most cost effective for what you are trying to do. get your advice from paint experts not sales clerks at wally world. paint stores people will even ask you questions about your project and give you the correct paint without reading the can in front of you and taking a guess at it.(existing coating, type of siding,performance expectations>>>>)


----------



## xtopheralan81 (May 19, 2011)

mustangmike3789 said:


> i would stay away from all of those paints and go to a paint store such as SW,BM or PPG and get something such as a contractor grade or a step above. the manager or painters in that store can tell you which paint is the most cost effective for what you are trying to do. get your advice from paint experts not sales clerks at wally world. paint stores people will even ask you questions about your project and give you the correct paint without reading the can in front of you and taking a guess at it.(existing coating, type of siding,performance expectations>>>>)


I already spoke to Sherwin Williams over the phone and was told they couldn't come close to under $200 with their brands. Which puts me back in the boat I'm in currently.


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

xtopheralan81 said:


> So no one has a recommendation of a brand in this price range? I plan on spending $200 on exterior paint. Point blank. You can go on and on about some paints cover more, last longer, etc. It doesn't change the fact that I will be spending $200 for exterior paint.
> 
> With that said, there are MANY brands that fall into that category. Are there any clear winners?


*No.* There are not any clear winners in that price point. For $200 in paint you are better off putting the money in the bank for five years. 

You'll be hard pressed to get anyone to recommend you spend $200 on a exterior home repaint that *WILL* look *BAD* and for a product that *will cost you more in the long run*. 

Here's the break down: OP buys $200 worth of poor quality paint and either paints only part of the house enough coats to not look shabby or OP ends up having to buy more gallons of poor quality paint and violate the $200 rule.


----------



## mustangmike3789 (Apr 10, 2011)

paint stores will have mis-tints on some occasions that go for pennies on the dollar. the colors can sometimes be adjusted close to the color that you are looking for and then you may only have to buy a couple of more gallons color matched to that. the price of mis-tints can easily change your desision on color selections.


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

mustangmike3789 said:


> paint stores will have mis-tints on some occasions that go for pennies on the dollar. the colors can sometimes be adjusted close to the color that you are looking for and then you may only have to buy a couple of more gallons color matched to that. the price of mis-tints can easily change your desision on color selections.


Mike - that's a great suggestion for stepping up in quality! :thumbup: Much more helpful than mine :icon_redface: Here's another one - Habitat for Humanity Stores also sell paint - might get a discount. Some locations have paint recycling programs that sell latex paint.


----------



## xtopheralan81 (May 19, 2011)

What is your opinion based on when you say it "will look bad."

By my calculations I need approximately 2000 sq ft of coverage. I'm buying enough paint for 4000 sq ft of coverage in case I need 2 coats, which keeps me under the $200 mark.

I plan on re-siding the house in 5 years, so it doesn't have to be something that lasts me forever. I simply want something cheap that looks decent and will last for 5 years.


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

xtopheralan81 said:


> I'm looking for the best bang for my buck for $20-$25 per gallon


If that was my budget then I would go with Pittsburgh Speedhide. It's in the low to mid $20 a gallon and has pretty decent perfomance.


----------



## xtopheralan81 (May 19, 2011)

Matthewt1970 said:


> If that was my budget then I would go with Pittsburgh Speedhide. It's in the low to mid $20 a gallon and has pretty decent perfomance.


Thank you. Everyone says stay away from Behr, but no one recommends something of comparable price. This is sold at Menards, correct?


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

xtopheralan81 said:


> What is your opinion based on when you say it "will look bad."
> 
> By my calculations I need approximately 2000 sq ft of coverage. I'm buying enough paint for 4000 sq ft of coverage in case I need 2 coats, which keeps me under the $200 mark.
> 
> I plan on re-siding the house in 5 years, so it doesn't have to be something that lasts me forever. I simply want something cheap that looks decent and will last for 5 years.


Christopher- we're not trying to be jerks or nay-sayers. We are trying to help. We are giving you our time to try and help you do a good job of repainting your house.

One coat of just about ANY paint will NOT provide sufficient cover. You will need MORE than two coats of poor quality paint (read: low pigment density paint).

Are you priming first? Using a tinted primer? That will help.


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

I know that money is tight for everyone these days. 

Please trust us, you will have a job done right if you spend the extra $150-200.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

For someone on a tight budget, I prefer Valspar..........might be a bit over $25 a gallon, more in the 27 - 30 dollars per gallon range......but a decent paint overall for the money.


----------



## jschaben (Mar 31, 2010)

xtopheralan81 said:


> Thank you. Everyone says stay away from Behr, but no one recommends something of comparable price. This is sold at Menards, correct?


Despite all the Behr bashing, I painted my place last summer with it and had pretty decent luck. As far as durability, it's only been on a year so I can't really testify to that. Also, the Behr I used wasn't any $20, closer to $35 so I don't know where that's going.
I have had good luck in the past with Glidden but I don't know what the price point is on that at the moment. Since I haven't been actively shopping for exterior paints lately, about the only two I can think of that meet your budget requirements are Color Place, Wally World house brand, and Dutch Boy. I have no personal experience with either but a guy I used to work with painted his place with Color Time about 6 years ago and it doesn't look bad still. I will say, if you haven't budgeted for proper prep and priming, it makes no difference how much you spend on the top coat. My personal inclination is to skimp on the finish coat if needed to ensure a good base base. JMHO:whistling2:


----------



## Yggdrasil (Mar 14, 2011)

Just to let you know, xtopheralan81, Sherwin-Williams will be having a 30% off sale from May 22-30. You can also use their $10 off $50 coupon. To get this coupon, search for a store on their website and the coupon should be at the bottom of the search results.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

xtopheralan81 said:


> Thank you. Everyone says stay away from Behr, but no one recommends something of comparable price. This is sold at Menards, correct?


Menard's sells cheap Glidden, bottom end Pittsburgh, and Dutch Boy, the retail dregs of the Sherwin Williams line they would not dare offer in their real paint stores.

Lowe's brags about Valspar.

HD hypes Behrly even paint.

You could not drag me inside a WalMart but I guess they sell paint too? 

If you really decide to this? Please send word you also spent $4 on a 4 or six inch brush to put the paint on. And do not worry, bristles stuck to a paint job, interior or exterior, are normal and expected.

You are acting extraordinarily cheap at the expense of quality here. 

I have one other idea for you to try. Do you have a Habitat for Humanity ReStore near you? Some of us used to unload excess paint from jobs we worked on there. Nice stuff in five gallon buckets could be had for $1 gallon and some donation to the cause if so inclined.


----------



## poppameth (Oct 2, 2008)

We are a Pratt & Lambert dealer and on their buy-in program that gets us special pricing on Redseal products. I'm currently running all acrylic Redseal for $24.95 regardless of sheen or color. You can check with your local P&L dealer and see if they are doing the same. From what I've been told though, dealers just aren't taking advantage of the buy-in for some reason. It's not some exorbitant quantity or anything. Regardless, Redseal is close to the top of their product selection, being rated as a 35 year product, not that warranties mean anything on paint.


----------



## ccarlisle (Jul 2, 2008)

There are a number of paints out there that fit your mindset of spending x amount of dollars to do a job. And if that's your only criteria, buy any brand that meets that price point. Walmart, Valspar any one will do...

But don't ask for our recommendation; first, many of us don't even use them because our name goes on the wall as well as the paint, and we know enough that using cheap paint that satisfies mindsets like yours costs more in the long run. I'd stay away from Behr because that - IMO - is just expensive cheap paint. Now Walmart sells cheap paint cheaply, so go with that.

But we probably won't listen to your whining when you're through.


----------



## mustangmike3789 (Apr 10, 2011)

giving good advise and suggesting a poor quality product defeats the purpose of giving good advise.


----------



## Will22 (Feb 1, 2011)

Glidden Premium is a very good product in Home Depot. 100% acrylic, and will provide good performance.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

ccarlisle said:


> There are a number of paints out there that fit your mindset of spending x amount of dollars to do a job. And if that's your only criteria, buy any brand that meets that price point. Walmart, Valspar any one will do...
> 
> But don't ask for our recommendation; first, many of us don't even use them because our name goes on the wall as well as the paint, and we know enough that using cheap paint that satisfies mindsets like yours costs more in the long run. I'd stay away from Behr because that - IMO - is just expensive cheap paint. Now Walmart sells cheap paint cheaply, so go with that.
> 
> But we probably won't listen to your whining when you're through.


 
Now that is a good line, got to save that one:thumbsup:


----------

